# Cops in Trouble for PS3 Line-Cutting



## Nachtwächter (Dec 9, 2005)

Cops in Trouble for PS3 Line-Cutting
_By Kris Graft_
Two Rhode Island police officers are in hot water from their superiors as they've been accused of using their authority to cut into a long line of people waiting to buy a launch day PlayStation 3.







The Associated Press reports that on the console's November 17 launch, two security guards allowed a group of seven people to skip the long line outside of the Sony store at the Providence Place Mall. Two of the people in that group were police officers, one from the Providence Police Department and one from Warwick.

Providence police chief Dean Esserman said the Providence officer insisted he did nothing wrong. "I just beg to differ. We think he did something very wrong," the chief said. "He's been identified and he's going to be disciplined.''
Warwick Police Chief Steve McCartney said that if the allegations prove true, the Warwick officer will likewise be discplined.
The extent or manner of punishment wasn't disclosed. 
The AP said that the two security guards involved have since been "dismissed." 
The PlayStation 3 launch went mostly without incident last month, although pockets of violence ranging from muggings to shootings marred the event. A day after launch, prices for the system, which retails for $500 or $600 depending on the configuration, were exceeding $2,000 on eBay.


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

WTF is a PS 3


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

Mongo said:


> WTF is a PS 3


Playstation 3. They go around $600 and over $1,000 on Ebay because you just can't buy them anywhere else.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Mongo said:


> WTF is a PS 3


 its a video game, a toy


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> its a video game, a toy


An expensive toy, though...


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

All I ask is you just don't bother me when I'm playing Pong...


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

Sorry for being antiuquated.


----------



## Pacman (Aug 29, 2005)

Anyone see the names of the officers yet?


----------



## PDExplorer3 (Nov 21, 2006)

I dont think the Security Guards should of lost their job, it was most likely a lose lose situation for them.


----------



## Enforcer174 (Apr 24, 2004)

Kinda of crazy for 7 officers to risk there job over a $600 game system. They claim on tv that they flashed badges while in line..


----------

